# Firts deers?



## alwinearcher (May 19, 2004)

My first bow kill...
sept 1st 2001


----------



## Nicojax (Nov 16, 2005)

NIce dude here was mine....the first kill with a bow!


----------



## 87Missouri (May 23, 2005)

First Buck and first with a bow...


----------



## Nicojax (Nov 16, 2005)

nice one when was that


----------



## bow-hunter20 (Nov 3, 2005)

Here is mine, score 158". Shot him with a bow at 20 yards.


----------



## bobzila (Sep 9, 2005)

nice deer wish i could get 1 of them bugers


----------



## Nicojax (Nov 16, 2005)

haha ya thats a monster right on dude!......im embared! :embara: haha


----------



## Baz59 (Feb 17, 2003)

/..


----------

